# Black Lab Pups ready!!!



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey all i have a litter of pups that are ready to go. All are black 5 Males and only 1 female left. I will post some pics up soon, shoot me a PM with any questions you have. They come from awesome hunting lines and the dam (who i own) has alot of natural talent and plenty of drive in the field, but is a sweet lazy lay at your feet dog at home.........




Feel free to PM me or give me a call (801) 520-7577'

Thanks 


CHAD


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

These are AKC registered pups, Limited registration. They come from good hunting heritage and the dam hunts at least 60 days a year.

Here are a few pics of the dam.....

































Here are a few early pics of the pups, they are now 8 weeks old and ready to go home


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

I still have 4 males left.....Great hunting lines and best time of the year to pick up your new hunting partner.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not that I am in the market, but what is the price, location, new pics??


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

I might be in the market, if I can convince the wife, so I have the same questions as the poster above.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Price has been dropped to 400 from 500, I have them in clearfield but work in salt lake so I could bring them down whenever.....I will have to get the new pics but I have 3 males left. V


----------



## Sk8erord (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool. I'll talk to the wife. Pics would help convince her, too.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Pedigree???


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry I have been lazy about pics, but I will be in salt lake with the pup's tomorrow and hang out at the sportsman's expo for a while. I will get pics up tomorrow for sure!


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's the photos i've been meaning to post, these were taken sunday, sorry they aren't better....But i think it's better to check them out in person :O•-:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, fer cute! How much does the parent that you own weigh? Eventually I am looking to go with a lighter model; the one I have now is not an ounce under 100lbs, too big to get in the thick stuff.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Sire is 75 and dam is 65, plus I am selling for 350 now. I have two males left one of which I consider pick of the litter.


----------

